# Murphy's Oil Soap vs Castile Soap vs Glycerine Bar



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I've looked up so much info on all three, my brain is going numb. I can't seem to find the answers I want.

I've been using a glycerine bar, but it leaves my tack feeling like it has build-up-sticky-gross-ness (I mentioned numb brain, right?). After researching it, I found out that Glycerine is made to condition and seal the leather. Is this true? If so, whoops!

So then I was thinking of using Kirk's Castile bar soap. This is good, right?

However, I keep hearing about Murphy's Oil Soap. I CANNOT find anything that tells me if it's going to really cut through the grime and CLEAN my tack... I'm afraid it's going to do the same thing as the glycerine...

Please help me.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't help with the Castille, but :thumbsup: to the Murphys. I use it when I get a build up, or when I buy something that has been lying around in barn for a while. It is great for cleaning and giving you a clean sheet to work from.

Once you have got all the gunk off, then you can use the glycerine bar soap to condition the leather. It is a good product to use ongoing, but use lightly, and when the build up gets to bad, wash in Murphys and start again.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Can't help with the Castille, but :thumbsup: to the Murphys. I use it when I get a build up, or when I buy something that has been lying around in barn for a while. It is great for cleaning and giving you a clean sheet to work from.
> 
> Once you have got all the gunk off, then you can use the glycerine bar soap to condition the leather. It is a good product to use ongoing, but use lightly, and when the build up gets to bad, wash in Murphys and start again.


Okay, I think I'll try the Murphy's then, and also keep my glycerine around. A couple more questions for you (or anyone)

1. We're talking about the regular Murphy's that is advertised to clean wood, right?

2. Do you dilute it according to instructions on the bottle?

3. What do you prefer to use to apply it? (natural/synthetic sponge, rag, etc)

4. Do you have to condition after using it every time?

5. What do you prefer to apply the glycerine with? I've used a synthetic sponge in the past, but I'd love to know if there is something better.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

1. We're talking about the regular Murphy's that is advertised to clean wood, right?

Yup

2. Do you dilute it according to instructions on the bottle?

Yup

3. What do you prefer to use to apply it? (natural/synthetic sponge, rag, etc)

I use a synthetic sponge, I dunk the tack in the bucket, rub it well I don't worry about it getting over wet, then when it's clean wipe it off with a clean towel.

4. Do you have to condition after using it every time?

Yes, I do, once you have stripped it you need to add goodness back into the leather. Sometimes I use a thin layer of Pasier Lederbasalm, as well, or instead.

5. What do you prefer to apply the glycerine with? I've used a synthetic sponge in the past, but I'd love to know if there is something better.

A synthetic sponge, only damp, not wet, rub onto the bar to pick up then soap then rub onto the leather.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Petite, When you use glycerin are you using a cellolose sponge? Those work best. Try to work up a bit of a lather and rub that in, even with your bare hand is fine. When you dampen a piece of leather be sure to do all of it or there will be water stains. Rinse your sponge, squeeze excess water and wipe the soaped leather. Rinse often in clear water.This will help pick up the dirt. Perhaps you didn't rinse your sponge or did it often enough. If the leather doesn't feel right, try using your damp sponge and it may pick up the excess. The key is lots of rinsing. When the leather is dry use a piece of fabric (flannel, tea towel) that's old and soft and gently buff the leather.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I used a synthetic sponge. I think it's the same kind sold here:
Tack Sponges - Leather Care from SmartPak Equine
Is that an okay kind? 

I'd rub in a good lather, but I never did much rinsing. I never realized that was something that was supposed to be done! I guess that could explain the majority of my problem...


----------

